# How to assemble a Mefferts 3x3 Egg?



## cagedpanda (Apr 16, 2015)

I was playing with it and one of the edge caps popped off so i tried taking out the edge and the whole cube fell apart help please?


----------



## rock1t (Apr 16, 2015)

cagedpanda said:


> I was playing with it and one of the edge caps popped off so i tried taking out the edge and the whole cube fell apart help please?



First, put the cap back on, then assemble it like a normal Rubik's Brand 3x3 (same piece design)
Video here: http://youtu.be/TWLNONJ9HeU


----------



## cagedpanda (Apr 18, 2015)

rock1t said:


> First, put the cap back on, then assemble it like a normal Rubik's Brand 3x3 (same piece design)
> Video here: http://youtu.be/TWLNONJ9HeU



Did you look at the photo? a lot of caps came out. I super glued one on and it took of some paint


----------

